# ipad mini iOS 7 ou non ?



## thecompugame (22 Février 2014)

Salut à tous,

Heureux possesseur d'un ipad mini premier du nom (non retina), je me pose beaucoup de questions quand à la mise à jour iOS 7.
J'avais un iPhone 4 que j'avais mis à jour sur iOS 7 et il était devenu quasi inutilisable ça ramait comme un mobile android 
Les échos et mes multiples recherches à propos de l' ipad mini me mettent le doute, aurais-je également des ralentissements et/ou des baisses de performances ?

J'éspère avoir des avis objectifs d'utilisateurs d' ipad mini sous iOS 7, car je ne souhaite pas regretter d'avoir fait la màj comme je l'ai fait pour l iPhone 4.

Cordialement


----------



## stéphane83 (22 Février 2014)

Attendre la 7.1 d'ici mi mars.


----------



## cillab (22 Février 2014)

thecompugame a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> Heureux possesseur d'un ipad mini premier du nom (non retina), je me pose beaucoup de questions quand à la mise à jour iOS 7.
> J'avais un iPhone 4 que j'avais mis à jour sur iOS 7 et il était devenu quasi inutilisable ça ramait comme un mobile android
> ...






derniere mise a jour 7.0.6  aujourd'hui  pour ton iphone  7.0.6   sur le mien  nikel


----------



## iAllRepair_fr (23 Février 2014)

Bonjour,

Vous pouvez passer à l'iOS 7 sur ipad mini, le processeur est assez puissant pour supporter cet iOS donc pas de souci, j'utilise également un mini sur cette version et no problem.

Cordialement.
iAllRepair.fr


----------



## Mac2A (23 Février 2014)

thecompugame a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> Heureux possesseur d'un ipad mini premier du nom (non retina), je me pose beaucoup de questions quand à la mise à jour iOS 7.
> J'avais un iPhone 4 que j'avais mis à jour sur iOS 7 et il était devenu quasi inutilisable ça ramait comme un mobile android
> ...



bonjour,

il n'y a pas de ralentissements c'est même vraiment très rapide.
Le seul véritable problème pour ma part c'est l'autonomie de la batterie qui baisse relativement plus rapidement par rapport à avant


----------



## stéphane83 (23 Février 2014)

C'est étrange mais je constate plutôt l'inverse.
Autre autres :
- pas d'autonomie revue à la baisse 
- Animations saccadées et lentes 
- gestes et retours springboard saccadés et non fluides sur iPad et iPhone 4 en général (également sur du matériel récent comme le Air : pas de problème de saccades ou de ralentissement sur iPhone 5 et 5s par contre)
- Safari qui pète les plombs parfois et engendre un redémarrage de l'appareil lorsque par exemple la traduction est utilisée.
Bref, ma mère ayant un iPhone 4 et sur cet appareil iOS 7 est très limite.
Ayant pu tester la bêta 7.1 cette mise à jour optimise vraiment la vitesse et résoud l'ensemble des défauts de jeunesse de ce système sur tous les appareils.

Si on est vraiment à cheval sur la stabilité et la fluidité d'iOS 6 je conseille juste d'attendre iOS 7.1 pour en avoir une meilleure expérience utilisateur et donc éviter d'en être mécontent car quoi que l'on dise ce système est très récent et non finalisé.
Sur iPad d'Air je n'en suis pas satisfait et j'attends avec impatience la prochaine mise à jour prévue je l'espère début mars car ça fait long et ça gâche un peu le plaisir de l'avoir en main.


----------



## iphone5stiti (23 Février 2014)

Pas de problème j'en possède un très fluide !...


----------



## stéphane83 (23 Février 2014)

iphone5stiti a dit:


> Pas de problème j'en possède un très fluide !...



Et encore moins avec la 7.1 !


----------



## iphone5stiti (23 Février 2014)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Et encore moins avec la 7.1 !




Salut juste une question tu l as trouve comment la version 7.1 sur iPhone 5s ? Et sur iPad et sur les autres iPhones ?


----------



## stéphane83 (23 Février 2014)

iphone5stiti a dit:


> Salut juste une question tu l as trouve comment la version 7.1 sur iPhone 5s ? Et sur iPad et sur les autres iPhones ?



iOS 7.1 beta 3 iPad Air - YouTube


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (23 Février 2014)

Le problème c'est surtout de ne pas saturer l'appareil... Avec de la mémoire dispo, ça ne rame pas...


----------



## thecompugame (24 Février 2014)

merci pour tout vos commentaires je vais vous faire confiance et je mettrais à jour en fin de semaine je vous ferai parvenir mes retours car j'ai vraiment été déçu pour mon iPhone 4 qui était franchement bon à jeter.

A très bientôt et bonne soirée à tous


----------



## Etienne000 (25 Février 2014)

Pour avoir eu en même temps, un mini sous iOs 6 et 7, je te conseillerais de rester sous iOs 6. 

-Effets de transition etc saccadés 
-Lancement des applications plus lent
-Safari qui recharge les pages trop souvent par rapport à iOs 6


Globalement, iOs 7 est plus mou que le 6, et cela sur tous les terminaux avec du A5 et 512Mo de ram


----------



## thecompugame (26 Février 2014)

Comme promis je vous fait parvenir mon retour sur la màj iOS 7 que j'ai faites ce matin. 
Aucun problème durant l'installation, toutes mes apps mes synchros et tout ça on été conservées, et AUCUNE différence notable en fluidité pas de ralentissements etc...
Beaucoup de gens préconisaient de désactiver les effets visuels pour gagner en performance et je n'ai pas ressentit le besoin de le faire. 
Je trouve aussi qu il y'a un gain positif de batterie. 
Donc pour ceux qui auraient des doutes comme moi je vous conseille à tous de faire la màj. 

Merci beaucoup à tous je passe le sujet en résolu.
Sur ce bonne fin de journée à tous et encore merci


----------



## stéphane83 (26 Février 2014)

Faut consulter un ophtalmot


----------



## Kt73 (3 Mars 2014)

J'ai  moi même l'iPad mini le 1 er sa va faire maintenant au moins 3 moins que j'ai fait la mise a jour et il marche parfaitement même si maintenant j'ai Ios 6 . Quelque chose


----------

